# For you PLANTED TANK people!!!



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Mass Balance in the Aquarium&#8230;.
Nature Aquarium


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that's an excellent page. Thanks Bien.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you! Will have to read it twice for a better understanding~


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Good read! thanks for posting


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Very nice. 
Quick summary - main cause of algae is accumulation of toxic organic matter in water (likely due to reduced activity of mineralization bacteria). 
Therefore reduce algae by:
•Biological filtering and the optimal amount of fish
•Proper water change schedule
•Proper care for plants
•Algae-eaters
•Chemical fight

Makes me want to put Purigen back in my filter.


----------

